# Need BBQ Help....



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 18, 2004)

So a little while ago we went to BBQ and the flame was behind and under the BBQ where the hoses go into it......if you can picture this...I wish I could draw a picture.  Anyways, half the heat was outside and not where I wanted to cook.  So my question is, Are the hose clamps loose, or do I need to replace the damn thing.  I sure wnat a good steak tonight but Im scared to use the thing.  The flame ends up being a little too close to the propane tank for my liking.....any thoughts????


----------



## GB (Oct 18, 2004)

I am not sure if I am picturing this correctly, but it does not sound like something I would want to take a chance with. I would disconnect all the hoses and reconnect them then test for leaks with a soap and water solution. Mix up some dish soap and water and paint it on all the hoses and connections, then turn on the gas and look for bubbles. If you see bubbles then turn off the gas because you have a leak. You could even try doing this without the disconnection and reconnecting step.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah, this sounds scary.  be careful.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 18, 2004)

you know that is just one great idea...the soap solution...how long do you think it will take to freeze...hmmmm....dnag ...I think Im passing on the BBQ tonight...will have to pull ol' George out of the cubboard....


----------



## Alix (Oct 18, 2004)

LOL! Tanis...shoot the BBQ. First the truck...now the BBQ! The soap solution would definitely freeze in this weather. I think you could try taking everything out and starting again. 

If I hear a BOOM to the south I will send help. Take care and use George til it is fixed.


----------



## GB (Oct 18, 2004)

Not that I would advocate wasting good booze like this, but maybe instead of water and soap you could use vodka and soap. The water/soap thing probably wouldn't have time to freeze anyway as it only takes a second or two to see if there is a leak. Better to be safe than sorry though. George F will not blow up on you


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 18, 2004)

GACK!!!!!!!!!!  Waste alcohol....you should be shot...lmao....ok ALix when you hear the bang you better start running....oh did I mention Im just gonna let DH do it!!!  heheheh (evil laugh)


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 19, 2004)

I can think of three things.  The obvious one is a leak, but I don't think that's it.  

The second is a clogged venturi tube.  It's where the gas and air mix before going into the burner.  Sometimes a spider or bee will build a nest in the tube and this causes a backfire situation.  

The third is too much air.  Too much air causes the fire to burn back to where the gas jet is.  This means, the air valve is open too far.  You need to close it down a bit.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 20, 2004)

Use a Webber Charcoal Coverd Kettle    No explosions and better flavor.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Lifter (Oct 21, 2004)

Clogged venturis will do this and you may need the flexible brush on a spring to clear the spiders, webs, bees or whatever out, have had this a few times with the weird flashbacks, and its a great overall safety measure for gas BBQ's...


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 21, 2004)

Venturis who???  Is this directly behind the comparttment?  Does it come apart easily???  Im SO BBQ illiterate when it comes to parts and such....


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 22, 2004)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> Venturis who???  Is this directly behind the comparttment?  Does it come apart easily???  Im SO BBQ illiterate when it comes to parts and such....



It's usually under the panel where the control valves are.  Another way to find them is to trace back from the burner to where the gas goes into the burner.  That's where the venturi is.  Usually.  

You may have to go back to the store and ask about it if you don't have the instruction booklet.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 23, 2004)

i had the same problem once tanis, i moved my grill and one of the venturi tubes (the bent hoses that are under the the panel that connect the dials or valves to the underside of the burners) came off the inputs to the burners, so it was spewing gas underneath. unless you're good at assembling things and have the instructions for the grill, i wouldn't try to re-attach them. they have to be put on the burner spigots correctly, and then adjusted for a good flame. ask the local propane guy (i think his name is hank hill) if he makes repairs and adjustments on grills. be careful, you could end up a crispy critter if you do something wrong...


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 23, 2004)

well that would explain why it wasnt like that before we moved....hmmm I'm kind scared of Hank Hill......Ill try to check it out myself first,  maybe they are just loose...THEN I'll damn,,,,was gonna say get  hubby to hunt down Hank but all they woul ddo is drink MY beer......


----------

